# Total lunar eclipse will turn the Moon red TONIGHT!



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> Total lunar eclipse will turn the Moon red Tonight
> 
> Millions across the Western hemisphere will have the chance to see the Moon turn red during the year's only total lunar eclipse
> early on Thursday morning.
> ...


http://www.nasa.gov/topics/moonmars/features/eclipse_preview_080219.html

/links


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Ooooh! That'll give me something to look at while I'm trying to feed C!!    Bet I forget tho...........


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oooh - I'm going to set my alarm. I always miss them.
I'd sit outside with a cuppa but the old bloke next door died recently and its blooming spooky out there in the dark


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Think i'll pass zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


Kimx  xx


----------



## Mrs Dibbles (Aug 19, 2007)

Yes I'm planning on getting up to have a look. Can the full moon spell be done tonight or is it tommorow evening?


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Should be tommorow but after midnight it is tommorow 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

hmm well for once I won't be anoyed at lo if he decides to get up at 5 then


----------



## Mrs Dibbles (Aug 19, 2007)

Did anyone see it? I was awake around 3 ish so had a look but it was really cloudy here.


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi

I had a look out as at bedtime the moon was right by my window but it was SSSSoooo cloudy i couldnt see for sure but there was something orange out there but dh said it was a street light!  

  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

BUM!!! I HAVE ONLY JUST NOTICED THIS THREAD!!!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Forgot. Fell asleep


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

I had a look at about 2am and it was too cloudy to see the moon!


----------

